

Should Surgeons Keep Score? - jsomers
https://medium.com/backchannel/should-surgeons-keep-score-8b3f890a7d4c

======
ColinWright
Yes - without doubt, and it should be mandated by law, despite the bureaucracy
that will ensue.

I've written about this in relation specifically to software:

[http://www.solipsys.co.uk/new/SoftwareChecklist.html?HN_2015...](http://www.solipsys.co.uk/new/SoftwareChecklist.html?HN_20150821)

I doubt anyone will, but in case anyone wants to discuss it, I've posted it
here:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10097029](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10097029)

